# OBD-II port on 2019 Tiguan S - Missing or I'm just going crazy!?



## TypeSH (Jul 11, 2013)

I'm looking to plug in the OBD dongle for metromile (per mile car insurance), but there's just a blank spot where it's showing it should be from some of the youtube vids I've seen. I've looked and looked and cannot find the OBD port anywhere. I have a scan tool and I've never had an issue finding it in other vehicles, so I dunno if it's user error or what's going on here. If I'm being stupid, let's chalk it up to sleep deprivation (newborn at home). 

I did search and review the FAQ, but I don't find any resource for OBD port location.

I'll update this post with some pics of the footwell and the lack of OBD-II port. Just leased the Tig a week and a half ago. 

Thanks for any help you guys can provide.


----------



## LennyNero (Aug 25, 2018)

The OBD2 port should be immediately below the little storage area at the left of the steering wheel (#15 in the picture). The port plug is a dark magenta or light purple. If it is not there, and only a hole exists, I'd suspect that someone, perhaps your car dealer has installed an OBD2 powered tracking device on your vehicle.


----------



## TypeSH (Jul 11, 2013)

LennyNero said:


> The OBD2 port should be immediately below the little storage area at the left of the steering wheel (#15 in the picture). The port plug is a dark magenta or light purple. If it is not there, and only a hole exists, I'd suspect that someone, perhaps your car dealer has installed an OBD2 powered tracking device on your vehicle.


 "*If it is not there, and only a hole exists*, I'd suspect that someone, perhaps your car dealer has installed an OBD2 powered tracking device on your vehicle."

There is a hole that looks like where the OBD-II port should be, so it sounds like this is exactly what happened. They had 'pre-installed' a lojack type system. I didn't want it so they uninstalled it prior to delivery, but they must have relocated the OBD-II port. Where (and why for that matter!)... I have no idea. Argh, sounds like I need to make a trip down to the dealer. 

Thanks so much for your help. Assuming I should ask them to relocate it back? What would you do in my shoes?


----------



## socialD (Sep 19, 2011)

Definitely insist that they fix. Also check out the wiring down there for any crazy splicing or something that might end up being an electrical gremlin later.


----------



## sp4c3m4nsp1ff17 (Feb 6, 2008)

TypeSH said:


> They had 'pre-installed' a lojack type system. I didn't want it so they uninstalled it prior to delivery, but they must have relocated the OBD-II port.


This sounds extremely bizarre. You bought this car new from a VW dealer?? VW CarNet basically provides the same service as Lojack from the factory so WHY would a dealer put an aftermarket device on a brand new car? There are other devices which can allow individuals (other than yourself) access to all aspects of your car such as driving data, location, microphone, and locking functions through devices installed in the OBD2 port. So if I were you I would absolutely demand they move the port back and make sure nothing is already installed there without your knowledge.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

TypeSH said:


> .....Assuming I should ask them to relocate it back? What would you do in my shoes?


The location and access is a federal standard and requirement. They must put it back.


----------



## EPilot (Jul 27, 1999)

TypeSH said:


> There is a hole that looks like where the OBD-II port should be, so it sounds like this is exactly what happened.


Could you take a picture of what you are seeing? Are you sure there's not a flush mount plug in the actual OBD port? Since the plug is point straight down any intrusion into the foot well could get kicked and break the OBD port so a lot of them are flush mounted right angle plugs.
Something like this


----------



## TypeSH (Jul 11, 2013)

Ok so, finally an update. After some searching, found it tucked up in the frame rail or whatever. i was able to get at it by taking out the storage bin near the left knee and snaked it out. So they must have hid it so that when the lojack is powered off of it, it's harder for the potential thief to locate it and disconnect it. Why they didn't put it back when they uninstalled the system is probably pure laziness. 

I'm trying to upload image, but it looks like I can only link from an URL (which means I need to host images somewhere). Is there no ability to upload images here? I swear sometimes, I'm sure a dinosaur.


----------



## TypeSH (Jul 11, 2013)

sp4c3m4nsp1ff17 said:


> This sounds extremely bizarre. You bought this car new from a VW dealer?? VW CarNet basically provides the same service as Lojack from the factory so WHY would a dealer put an aftermarket device on a brand new car? There are other devices which can allow individuals (other than yourself) access to all aspects of your car such as driving data, location, microphone, and locking functions through devices installed in the OBD2 port. So if I were you I would absolutely demand they move the port back and make sure nothing is already installed there without your knowledge.


Yes, leased it brand new only 30 miles on it. Apparently this particular dealer preinstalls a lojack type of system on every single car in stock (their rationale is that a. they use it to track cars in case a car is stolen off the lot and b. for the customer's 'convenience' should they choose to purchase the system for the low sum of $1k).


----------



## socialD (Sep 19, 2011)

TypeSH said:


> Yes, leased it brand new only 30 miles on it. Apparently this particular dealer preinstalls a lojack type of system on every single car in stock (their rationale is that a. they use it to track cars in case a car is stolen off the lot and b. for the customer's 'convenience' should they choose to purchase the system for the low sum of $1k).


Most often done to aid with repossession on buy here pay here sort of lots. Bizarre that a new car dealer is doing it unless they just primarily deal with subprime borrowers and lenders they partner with require it.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

socialD said:


> Most often done to aid with repossession on buy here pay here sort of lots. Bizarre that a new car dealer is doing it unless they just primarily deal with subprime borrowers and lenders they partner with require it.


More likely due to the area they are located and also their plan to get more $$$ from the naive customer.


----------

